# X-series results ??



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

It takes them forever to post on there website Not like the NOAA master same day results. So does anybody have any info

Thanks Mark


----------



## bassangler24 (Apr 1, 2007)

1st Nick and George 

thats all i got


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

they are posted now on their website-

www.thex-series.com


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks a bunch guys !!

Mark


----------

